# Photo Book & Canvas print fulfillment



## bmwpoker1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi All

I am using this company to do all my fulfillment work for Photo Books, Canvas prints and gift products.
http://www.photocreateb2b.com.au/
The prices are the best by a considerable amount compared to other wholesale labs I have used before. All prices are offered at wholesale rates.
Turn around time is good and their product range is amazing. The system they use is online based, where your images are uploaded and you order your product online.

What fulfillment labs do other people use?

Cheers

Ben


----------



## alboom (Mar 10, 2011)

Photo on panoramic canvas | AlboomJudge for your for your self at Alboom on of the best company in photo printing products.

Alboom
REFF2010 for 15% off



bmwpoker1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am using this company to do all my fulfillment work for Photo Books, Canvas prints and gift products.
> http://www.photocreateb2b.com.au/
> ...


----------



## Jakealfle (May 4, 2011)

I prefer to use Albelli . They have varieties of vibrant themes and templates to select from, with comparatively better print and quality of paper. And the best part is that making a photo book with Albelli is quite easier.


----------



## jamaima (May 26, 2011)

There are many good companies offering canvas printing services at affordable rates. Some of the great companies are Canvas Art, Photo Acrylic, Canvas Printing.


----------

